# Kanthal, 22awg or thicker



## Natheer Mallick (18/2/15)

Howzit dudes and dudettes? I'm looking for some kanthal, 22awg and/or thicker. Anyone have stock? Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/15)

We have 22 and 20


----------



## KieranD (18/2/15)

20 and 22 AWG Vapowire will be in stock early next week


----------



## Natheer Mallick (18/2/15)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## vaporize.co.za (11/3/15)

Maybe a bit extreme .. *19 Gauge*


----------

